# Cloverdale's SharkSkin Solid Stain



## ThreeSistersPainting

I'm a huge fan of this stuff and its my go to for a solid stain. We did three decks (only have pictures of two) but had no access to the upper deck to take pictures of that today. Homeowners went with a 2 tone, darker rails with a ligher body. Two coats on everything, brushed and rolled.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting

Man I cannot figure out the picture thing. I shot these with the phone straight on so I could post them...


----------



## Jmayspaint

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> Man I cannot figure out the picture thing. I shot these with the phone straight on so I could post them...




It's not you, flipping pics is just a weird thing the forum does sometimes. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason, it just happens. I used to put pics on my profile page often, but I gave up when they started flipping half the time. 

Looks good anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter

Always turn your phone sideways when taking pictures of videos. Deck looks great though!


----------



## beatjunkie

Looks good!


----------

